# Forza 4 Demo



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

The Forza 4 demo is on the xbox live marketplace :thumb:


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for that :thumb: has to be the best looking racing game out there


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

What an awesome game after you turn off the annoying assists like steering and braking assist!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Graphics are great but they have made the same mistakes as always, the cars sound so bad, the 458 and Sti especially.

Really disappointed, it's such an small thing but it affects the whole game for me, i don't care about which cars make the game or which tracks they have, all I want is the cars tonlook roughly accurate an sound similar.

Ahh what could have been.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How? Forza has Always sounded epic, puts gt5 to shame in terms of noise. Or at least 3 did. Gt5 looked better though so I was expecting it to be better in forza 4. Preordered and excited now! Gonna download this as soon as I get Internet in my room


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I've not played gt since the ps2 days so can't compare but forza 3 was bad, I mean the cars didn't sound anything like they do in real life, drive one of the tvr's in 3 and it's almost funny. On this demo the three cars we get sound awful, honestly wait till you try it. It's really annoyed me as I thought this was one thong they'd fix.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I found with 3 that changing camera views changed how the car sounded, not tried with 4 as i always use the drivers view.

Im really enjoying the rivals mode and trying to get a clean lap with so much traffic about. Feels really good when you do manage to do it after trying for what seems like hours.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes it does change it, but I was just playing some 3 to make sure I wasn't overreacting. I did a race in 2 cars, would let them all pass then have a little play with different view and accelerate and rev etc, the two cars are the Tuscan and the carerra gt, the Tuscan is a car that in real life you can hear 2 streets away, it's so deep and throaty its unreal, it is insanely loud, I even watched an in car video on YouTube on my phone to remin myself how it sounded. Through dedicated gaming headphones which are famously bassy the tvr sounds like a little 4 cylinder hatchback.

Now the gt I have never seen in real life, not one that's running anyway, but we all know from top gear an YouTube how they sound like an f1 car, so high pitched and loud, similar-ish to the LFA, high pitched but with a roar as well. Again watched a vid on my flipping phone and they sound amazing, volume right up on my headphones and played with the car, sounds awful, truly awful.

I'm not for one moment saying I know what is involved in doing the audio for these games, but if I can watch a video on my phone, of someone who has recorded a tvr driving by on their phone and I can hear in relative detail what the engine sounds like.
Then surely there is enough technology or software available to take the sounds turn 10 record and implement them as close to reality as possible.

Maybe I'm asking too much, maybe it can't be done, but surely they could improvise, have the tvr the same sound as the American muscle cars, at least it'd be somewhat similar rather than what they have, seriously drive a Tuscan next time
You play 3, it's so so bad.

Meh, saves me £30 I guess.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a link to how the engine sounds were recorded for forza 4 it was done on a dyno with the various different vehicles apparently.

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2011/06/forza-motorsport-4-heres-how-they.html


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Cant wait for launch date straight down to the shop to get my pre-order


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Eddy said:


> have the tvr the same sound as the American muscle cars, at least it'd be somewhat similar rather than what they have, seriously drive a Tuscan next time
> You play 3, it's so so bad.


i disagree the tuscan and sagaris engine sound in forza 3 are not that far off the real thing .

most yank muscle cars are v8 tvr sag etc are straight six . 2 very distinctly different engine sounds .


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it me or is the handling a bit, well, understeery if thats a word haha

Someone mentioned to me the other day, it might be deceptive due to the camera looking into the corners when you turn. Which is apparently on auto if you dont have kinect. 

Hopefully we'll be able to turn it off on the full game.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

demo is awesome, just a shame there isn't one or 2 more tracks to play on. just pre-ordered the limited edition can't wait. the racing is so much better than GT5


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Had a great blast with mates trying to beat each others times on the rivals.

Also decided to turn off everything and go drifiting in the M5, that was fun :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I have it on pre order, but had a play of the demo yesterday... anyone else notice the cars seem to slide very easy, almost pivot from from the center when turning?

Really enjoyed FM3 and GT5, so im a fan of both, but the demo to FM4 left me a tad unimpressed.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Graphics are great but they have made the same mistakes as always, the cars sound so bad, the 458 and Sti especially.
> 
> Really disappointed, it's such an small thing but it affects the whole game for me, i don't care about which cars make the game or which tracks they have, all I want is the cars tonlook roughly accurate an sound similar.
> 
> Ahh what could have been.


I thought it sounded pretty awesome, the Ferrari especially. I had to turn the bass on my sub up a little but apart from that it was great!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Have to say the more i play this Rivals mode the more I'm enjoying it , trying to get a clean lap while trying to dodge slower cars can be a nightmare but also feels so good once you manage to nail that clean lap.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's downloading on mine as we speak, I got banned from xbox live for an outstanding balance it seems. Even though it was their fault! It also didn't tell me I was banned, just threw errors at me! Sorted now though, quite looking forward to playing it!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dear god it's just right! Play around with the settings and it's good, got within the top 20% of the times in the Zonda, gotta try and get higher. Loving it so far, can't wait for the full game!


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Downloaded it and had a couple of quick goes. Looks and feels excellent. Handling is spot on and a step up from Forza 3 which itself was great. 

I was always able to get Leadership times in the top 1-2% in Forza 3 but never able to get much better than >2000 but I'm a family man so don't have the time really. Always felt great wiping the floor of snotty kids online though. Can;t wait to create some rivalries in this one


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

There's this one corner that keeps catching me out that is stopping me getting any higher! Bloody annoying but I go deep every time and miss the thing  gonna keep going at it tonight! My weekend has just been written off :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Supermega said:


> I have it on pre order, but had a play of the demo yesterday... *anyone else notice the cars seem to slide very easy, almost pivot from from the center when turning*?
> 
> Really enjoyed FM3 and GT5, so im a fan of both, but the demo to FM4 left me a tad unimpressed.


I think thats the head turning/ looking into a corner feature thats set to auto if your not using Kinect. Im hoping that we can turn it off in the full game because to me it feels like the cars understeering when its not. It makes it very difficult to judge when the cars understeering and when its not.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't find that the case, but I've quite enjoyed shift 2 recently. 

Something I did notice: in some cars the hands move. The BMW the hands will move to the handbrake. In the Zonda the hands don't move at all! And in the scooby the driver goes to both handbrake and gearstick. Slightly annoying  hope that's fixed!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

had a quick go on this and its awesome i cant wait to play the full game now.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Roll on next friday , i know what i will be doing all day long if my game turns up on time.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Get all the aids off and the steering set to simulation mode and its truly epic!

having a great time in the Zonda atm! altho clean laps are difficult!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

just downloaded the basics
I'm going to need a bigger TV! The menu's are unreadable!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone found a bundle with the steering wheel yet??


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

top 9% (21000ish) in the M5 at the alps and can't get much quicker, bleedin' traffic stealing all the racing lines. Still 7 seconds off the top laps!!!

Loving the rival mode!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just seen the advert :doublesho Kanye Wests "power" track, and those lovely engine rumbles:argie: I MUST OWN THIS! so many good games out this next few weeks.between fifa 12,,forza and cod im in nerd heaven.now if only i was single and had time to play some of them hahaha.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

top 7% now ~18000


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Top 1% in all three rival races , i was 800th overall this afternoon in the 458 but miles away from the top lot.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

John74 said:


> Top 1% in all three rival races , i was 800th overall this afternoon in the 458 but miles away from the top lot.


LOL trumped me ^^^


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

How are people getting all these extra cars? Mine only comes with 3?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

3 in the regular mode (scooby, 458 and the other one :lol Rivals if connected to xbox live has the m5 and zonda available as well as the 458


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just got an email from Game saying my Forza 4 LCE has been shipped :thumb: hopefully here before friday


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

John74 said:


> Just got an email from Game saying my Forza 4 LCE has been shipped :thumb: hopefully here before friday


have to let us all know how it is looks like i got to waitin till xmas as just got a Galaxy S2 nevermind wait should be good..


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't mention phones , dropped mine at the weekend so waiting on picking a new one up 

I will to busy playing Forza 4 once it turns up to be on here :lol:


----------

